# Alexa Auto



## lawnmore

Just installed an Alexa Auto in my Model 3. Its an easy hookup and now-- Just looking for anyone who has any comments or suggestions for mounting -use- other ideas?


----------



## GDN

Wow - when did they release this? I signed up last year when they announced and never heard from them and looked for it about a month ago and didn't see it. One of my main uses of Alexa is lists - having one in the car I'd never have to remember when I need to add something to a list - just ask her to do it while you are in the car. If it will connect to Bluetooth in the car and you like Amazon music you could play your tunes from Amazon to the car. Those are just the first two that come to mind. Now off to Amazon, but with Prime days coming next week they will surely be on sale.


----------



## Frully

Neat!


----------



## GDN

Which device did you install? I went to look and I don't see a device by Amazon. They announced last year they were building one but I don't see it. I see 3rd party devices. The 3rd generation dot is only 24.99 right now and would be about the easiest I would think if the USB's have enough juice for it. Then connect it to the phone hotspot. Every time you start the car it boots and you'd have full control.

Other uses - control lights in the house before you get home. Turn on and heat the hot tub before you get home.


----------



## Nom

Anyone willing to explain what this is about in more detail. I’m intrigued. What is it, how hook up, best use cases you can think of. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WhatTheFrunk

Got one today and mounted it in front of the steering wheel. Very compact, the size of a 1/4" thick credit card. Powered by USB and connects to Bluetooth of your phone. You can ask Alexa for directions, weather, news, sports, etc. You can link it to 3rd party apps so it can read emails and texts. You can have it play and control music. Keep in mind this will use phone data and music is from your music accounts. Cool gadget but I feel it would be more useful in a simple ICE car that does not have Android Auto or Apple play. We have navigation and streaming music onboard. 
[removed commercial link]


----------



## GDN

I found it now - they call it the "Echo Auto" and it is still by invitation only. I signed up last year, but guess I"m not worthy of the invitation just yet. Maybe I'll get an invite soon. Looks like they know I still made a request, just says they will honor all requests in time.

Can you confirm if you issue a command to control a light at home does it know where your home and controller are and can it control them remotely? In home Alexa has no problem controlling my lights, but the command leaves and comes back to the same network. If a command is issued for lighting or other device on your home network but you are remote did they make her smart enough to know to return the command to your home Alexa and device?

@Nom - this link will give more info from Amazon


----------



## lawnmore

Thanks for all the response. I signed up for it a few months back and got lucky I was chosen. I am however not a whzz at this stuff so Im looking for help and suggestions as to factory like instalation ideas as well as getting as much use as possible out of its capabilities. I only did the install today so have not had time to explore the capabilities. Best hookup idea would be welcome. Right now Im using the 12v plug in the back of the console temporarily. One think I like is I now have AM radio through the IHeart app. So please guys give me your ideas and thoughts! Thanks


----------



## NR4P

Can you have two Bluetooth connections at same time? One for Echo and one for streaming?

I stream SXM on my phone but if I connect to my radar detector on BT then SXM cuts off. 

So If Echo is connected can you still stream from other phone app like iHeart?


----------



## MelindaV

NR4P said:


> Can you have two Bluetooth connections at same time? One for Echo and one for streaming?
> 
> I stream SXM on my phone but if I connect to my radar detector on BT then SXM cuts off.
> 
> So If Echo is connected can you still stream from other phone app like iHeart?


bluetooth can have multiple connections, but only a single audio connection. does your radar detector use the audio bluetooth connection to broadcast alerts or something over the speakers?


----------



## jvmoore1

i signed up for the invitation yesterday. for $25 figured it was worth a shot


----------



## NR4P

MelindaV said:


> bluetooth can have multiple connections, but only a single audio connection. does your radar detector use the audio bluetooth connection to broadcast alerts or something over the speakers?


According to my phone symbols the radar detector does not.

But that aside what profile does Echo use? Does it use audio for two way audio?


----------



## GDN

NR4P said:


> According to my phone symbols the radar detector does not.
> 
> But that aside what profile does Echo use? Does it use audio for two way audio?


From the Amazon site:
Bluetooth
Hands-Free Profile (HFP) support for calling, Advanced Audio Distribution Profile (A2DP) support for audio streaming, Audio/Video Remote Control Profile (AVRCP) for voice control of media sessions, Serial Port Profile for Bluetooth connectivity to Android phones and iPod Accessory Protocol for Bluetooth connectivity to iPhones.


----------



## mnsweeps

sorry where is the picture of the hookup? I got mine last week and was struggling for a place. I just put it attached to a velcro on the side in the front console area where the 2 USBs are. Its hidden from view. In the picture attached the USB hub , battery pack and Alexa Auto are all Velcro'ed to the sides. I closed the console and Auto does hear my commands when driving with music on. So looks like location is okay.


----------



## GDN

Looks like you've come up with the winner for the hookup. As long as it has power, can access your phone and car and it can hear you, that should be all it needs. They tout its 8 microphones and listening, but I'm very impressed that it can hear you with the lid closed. They should have optimized it for the car and with other noise like music, but very surprised it also still hears in the console. Thanks for this feedback.


----------



## lawnmore

I am having issues establishing a bluetooth connection after I leave the car. The car sees my phone but will not connect with the Echo. Any thoughts?


----------



## lawnmore

lawnmore said:


> I am having issues establishing a bluetooth connection after I leave the car. The car sees my phone but will not connect with the Echo. Any thoughts?


Opperator error SORRY!


----------



## GDN

If any of you all want to put a word in with Amazon that I'm waiting impatiently for my name to pop up on their list please do so. I signed up about a year ago, or whenever it was first mentioned last year.


----------



## AO - Pete

GDN said:


> If any of you all want to put a word in with Amazon that I'm waiting impatiently for my name to pop up on their list please do so. I signed up about a year ago, or whenever it was first mentioned last year.


Me too signed up the day they announced (and after having tried the awful Garmin Speak). I have 14 Alexa's on my account, I feel like I'm qualified :-/


----------



## Bria

@lawnmore

I installed mine using the included mount by placing/sticking it under the phone charging door (upside down). It sticks nicely to the underside since it is smooth plastic. Works perfectly and is completely out of the way and out of sight. It works as any other Alexa device and can control anything your home Alexa's can.


----------



## GDN

Bria said:


> @lawnmore
> 
> I installed mine using the included mount by placing/sticking it under the phone charging door (upside down). It sticks nicely to the underside since it is smooth plastic. Works perfectly and is completely out of the way and out of sight. It works as any other Alexa device and can control anything your home Alexa's can.


Thanks for the feedback. I don't want to be crazy, but just want to confirm what you are saying. With the door closed Alexa hears and responds to you? And if you are in the car away from the house and issue a command to control a light at home it does know where the light is and will control it even when you aren't on the same network?


----------



## Bria

@GDN

To be clear, I installed under the charging tray so that it is out of sight even with the charging door open. It does hear me perfectly when the tray is down and door open. When the door is closed Alex still hears but not consistently. I have to repeat sometimes, but not bad at all. I never put that door down since I always dock my phone so it isn't a problem for me. Or you can just pop it open. Issue the command and close it if it matters. I just like the completely out of sight look.

On the Alexa controls, it does work on devices using Alexa Routines at home when I am away. For example, "Alexa, turn on bedside lamp" will turn the lamp on no matter where I am. Like I said, it works just like any Alexa device. So if you can do it on an Alexa at the office (for example) and it works, Alexa Auto will work the same way. I will defer to Amazon on specifics of what works when off and on the same network.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue

Waiting to be invited.


----------



## tipton

I got an Amazon Echo Auto today, which is basically the Amazon Echo but made for your car and it pairs with your phone to do everything. Right now you have to get an invite to buy it and it took months to get one. I wasn't sure if I would like it but its really convenient with the Model 3. If you don't already have an echo and enjoy it then it probably isn't for you. It has 8 mics so it hears every command really well, much better than Google Assistant on my OnePlus 7 Pro. Texting with voice is pretty cool because it sends the message it thinks you say and it also quickly uploads the voice message and sends a link for the person to actually hear what you said at the bottom of the message. They include a magnetic vent holder and that obviously won't work in the Model 3, but its quite small it fits perfectly in the phone mounting area which is where I currently have mine . Anything you can currently do with the home Echo's you can do in your car. The big advantage over a phone's assistant is this has 8 mics so it really picks up your voice even if you are listening to music at considerable volume.

Anyways, it works great with the Model 3 and I recommend it for the $24.95 it costs for sure.

is the site to sign up for an invite. I see people selling them at a markup on eBay as well.

Then again, who knows we may get way more voice commands including texting in V10 which could roll out before you get an invite.

Apologies, should have searched to find a thread was already started. Thanks to the mods for moving it.


----------



## Skione65

Is Google coming up with anything like this? We tried Echo/Alexa in home years ago...meh. Went with Google Home Mesh.....

Ski


----------



## tipton

has anyone had trouble getting firmware updates? not sure why my firmware hasn't updated. finally actually read the email they said and it is mandatory for the firmware to get updated in order to be able to make phone calls which explains why it currently won't make them for me. tried a factory reset, and waiting for an hour and still don't have it.


----------



## lawnmore

I followed your advise and yes I like the result.


----------



## SalisburySam

I don’t see an invitation in my future. Order two of the first gen Echo Show and after not being able to tolerate the annoyance, traded one for account credit and sold the other. Then tried the 2nd gen Show from last Prime Day and found it to be no better. This time I retured it within the 30-day return period. I’m guessing Amazon has no love for my no love for Alexa.


----------



## Mistersandman

Just got the invite today and should be getting it in a few days. I have about 8 of the echo devices at home so im looking forward to testing this out.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue

Don’t hold your breath. I also have multiple Echo devices and got my invite in late July. Not a peep from Amazon since. Hope you score. In your thank you note, tell the Big A to send mine. 🙃


----------



## Mistersandman

I got it today and got it setup. It works great. It’s something that I wish the Tesla had integrated from the beginning. It adds a whole new experience when driving. Just gotta find a good spot and method to mount it without having to drill or have cables exposed.


----------



## TrevP

So, what's the secret handshake to get an invite? I clicked the button for the invite. I buy tons of stuff from Amazon


----------



## GDN

Mistersandman said:


> I got it today and got it setup. It works great. It's something that I wish the Tesla had integrated from the beginning. It adds a whole new experience when driving. Just gotta find a good spot and method to mount it without having to drill or have cables exposed.


I don't get why Amazon holds a product like this back, it can't be a mfg issue. Signed up almost a year ago and can't get any love.

For mounting, it was noted earlier someone mounted it under the lid of the console I believe. They said it still heard and responded.


----------



## Mistersandman

TrevP said:


> So, what's the secret handshake to get an invite? I clicked the button for the invite. I buy tons of stuff from Amazon


About a year ago (9/20/18 to be exact) I opted in to receive an invitation to test Alexa auto if and when it became available to test. I can't recall exactly how I came across that option but I think someone had shared the link on a forum or blog I frequent. Then just a few days ago I got the email to purchase it via the amazon website. How long ago did you click that button? Maybe they are going in chronological order?


----------



## Mistersandman

GDN said:


> For mounting, it was noted earlier someone mounted it under the lid of the console I believe. They said it still heard and responded.


I think they said under the charging tray but directly under the lid does sound like a better place to mount it since I always keep mine open. My kids love using it and like to play the games while on the road. I have some concerns about it hearing people from the back seat if the echo is tucked away out of view. Would be awesome if Tesla could partner with Amazon to integrate this into the car directly. I guess I'll keep dreaming about that one.


----------



## dburkland

For folks that have this and are iphone users, are you able to control Spotify with this? Like “Alexa, play blah on Spotify”?


----------



## Mistersandman

dburkland said:


> For folks that have this and are iphone users, are you able to control Spotify with this? Like "Alexa, play blah on Spotify"?


I don't have Spotify but I do have Apple Music and I can control it just fine. I would imagine Spotify is just the same.


----------



## Mistersandman

An unfortunate negative with this is that in order for Alexa to work, your source needs to be set to your phone. If you’re streaming audio through the car (such as Slacker or the radio) You won’t hear her responses. If you stream Apple Music or Spotify through your phone then it works great. This might be a deal breaker for some.


----------



## dburkland

Finally pulled the trigger on one of these, hope to have it in hand by end of week.


----------



## jvmoore1

just got the invite and already added it to my cart. hope to have it soon


----------



## Ed Andrews

I received the Echo Auto yesterday and I have to say it beat my expectations. It not only does all the regular functions we’ve all come to expect but in addition it enables reading and sending texts hands free. I don’t have unlimited data (yet) but it played my downloaded pandora stations and allowed the steering wheel controls to work just like it does with Slacker. The voice commands work MUCH better then the car’s own. I’m very pleased with this device and highly recommend it. I’ll post some pictures of it later today.


----------



## TrevP

Pictures? How about a host video of it in action?


----------



## jsquared

Many in Model 3

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/echo-auto-in-model-3.156814/


----------



## AEDennis

Ed Andrews said:


> I received the Echo Auto yesterday and I have to say it beat my expectations. It not only does all the regular functions we've all come to expect but in addition it enables reading and sending texts hands free. I don't have unlimited data (yet) but it played my downloaded pandora stations and allowed the steering wheel controls to work just like it does with Slacker. The voice commands work MUCH better then the car's own. I'm very pleased with this device and highly recommend it. I'll post some pictures of it later today.





jsquared said:


> Many in Model 3
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/echo-auto-in-model-3.156814/


Just got mine today... trying to figure out where to mount, so thanks to @jsquared for the link to TMC thread...

I have not had time to install it at all, tired from a really hot NDEW event in LA today.


----------



## Nom

I looked at the TMC thread. Not finding a good video review that shows the breadth of the value that this adds to the model 3 experience. 

If I don’t use Alexa at home, it seems like the big value add is Spotify. I feel like there is more to the benefit. Would love to see someone run this through the paces.


----------



## dburkland

I got mine last Friday and really like it so far. My primary use cases for the Alex Auto are:

1) Controlling and interacting with Spotify
2) Tuning into streaming radio stations on iHeartRadio
3) Weather updates via Big Sky (fed by Dark Sky)
4) TeslaFi Alexa Skill to interact with the car like setting the charge limit %

I have the Nomad wireless charger so for now I just have the Alexa Auto located in the passenger phone spot on the Nomad which seems to work well. Any passenger that wants to wirelessly charge can simply lift up the Alexa Auto and place their phone underneath it.


----------



## GDN

Received my invitation to order finally today. It is on its way.


----------



## jvmoore1

welp. got to use it all of one day. Setup was easy and did a couple test commands for opening the garage, SiriusXm and Apple Music.
but, went to leave this morning for work and the Echo kept saying it was trying to connect to my phone.
checked the bluetooth settings and it showed connected, but the thing still wouldnt connect.

i was running late for work so i did have any time to troubleshoot the issue. Will see if it connects when i leave this afternoon


----------



## dburkland

jvmoore1 said:


> welp. got to use it all of one day. Setup was easy and did a couple test commands for opening the garage, SiriusXm and Apple Music.
> but, went to leave this morning for work and the Echo kept saying it was trying to connect to my phone.
> checked the bluetooth settings and it showed connected, but the thing still wouldnt connect.
> 
> i was running late for work so i did have any time to troubleshoot the issue. Will see if it connects when i leave this afternoon


So I ran into this the other day and the fix was to:

1) Re-open the Alexa app on the phone (I'm in an iOS user FYI)
2) For Spotify to work again I had to start that app again as well

It looks like these two aforementioned steps need to be performed if you restart the phone which I did before I got into the car again.


----------



## jvmoore1

dburkland said:


> So I ran into this the other day and the fix was to:
> 
> 1) Re-open the Alexa app on the phone (I'm in an iOS user FYI)
> 2) For Spotify to work again I had to start that app again as well
> 
> It looks like these two aforementioned steps need to be performed if you restart the phone which I did before I got into the car again.


i actually had to completely reset the device and start from scratch. 
funny thing is when i got back in the car with the family it failed to connect again.

"hey guys check this out...Alex..."
"I am still trying to connect to your phone.."
*kids and wife bust up laughing*

finally it connected about 10 min later while we were driving down the road.


----------



## GDN

I should report that I received my Echo Auto last week and just didn't find the time to install it and play with it. However I received an email with information and the ability to sign up for a second one, so I did. I received my second invitation today. So I don't know if it was quick because I already have one now or if they are truly starting to open orders for everyone.


----------



## dburkland

Spotify looks to have made it into v10 so for those that use the Alexa Auto as a stopgap (for Spotify use) it may soon no longer be necessary 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177199576153055234


----------



## kpedraja

I still haven't been able to get the Echo Auto to work with my car/phone set up. Even had Amazon send a replacement. I've been through the set up/delete/set up again cycle about 8 times and factory reset multiple times. The device connects to my phone and car, but it won't respond to commands. I get a tone that I hear in the car speakers when I say "Alexa" but it just blinks its LED at me when I give it a command. I'm using an iPhone XS running iOS 13.1 (didn't work for me with iOS 13 either).


----------



## GDN

I'm not sure it has brought me any real value, and I rarely try to use it, but if you like the thought of the Echo Auto, it is Prime Day today and it is only $19.99.


----------

